# Removal of centre console in a MK3 Jetta VR6



## voora6 (Apr 14, 2008)

Anybody have step by step instructions on how to remove the centre console. i basically just want to get to a power source (I thought the cigarette lighter would be ideal) so I can connect my Riegger illuminated gear knob. All assistance would be greatly appeciated


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Removal of centre console in a MK3 Jetta VR6 (voora6)*

take the rear section out (2 screws), remove the ebrake boot and feed it through the rear section, unscrew the shift knob and pop it off with the gear box cover. grab the cupholder firmly and pull it out.take out the 3 screws from under the shifter cover, & 2 screws in the back of the center console. pull the knobs off the heater controls and then snap out the cover. pull out the ashtray, then remove the screws behind it, and slide the cover for the obd port off. press out the obd port and press out all the switches for you defroster, locks etc. unplug them. take out the 4 screw for the heater control unit and i think 1 or 2 screws for at the top of the center console and it should all just wiggle out. may have missed a few screws, but that's pretty much the long and short of it. there are definitely easier places to run the power though. maybe the ebrake wiring or the wiring for the trunk release in the center console.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Removal of centre console in a MK3 Jetta VR6 (voora6)*

Tap in off of any of the switches in the dash. Rear defroster, rear window switch etc. Every switch in the dash that lights up gets its power from a common wire. This wire is grey with a blue stripe. Pop and switch out of the dash and you'll find it. Tap into that for your power and you will be able to turn the illumination on and off for the shiftknob with the rest of the dash lights. Pretty simple. Then just slam a ground connection anywhere.


----------



## voora6 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Removal of centre console in a MK3 Jetta VR6 (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------

